# ميكانيكية التنفس



## مهدي الزعيم (6 أبريل 2007)

هذه دراسة بسيطة عن آلية التنفس في جسم الانسان


----------



## Biomedical (6 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخ الكريم / مهدي الزعيم .

مشاركة علمية ومفيدة ويمكن أن تعتبر مقدمة هامة لمن يبحث عن الدور الحيوي التي تلعبه أجهزة التخدير أو التنفس الاصطناعي وفهم ميكانيكية التنفس وآلية حدوثه .

جزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا والآخره .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## م/هناء (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tigersking007 (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## المهندس ربيع (24 أبريل 2007)

أود أن أشكرجميع المنتسبين الى هذا المنتدى المفيد


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

ياسيدي الكريم بارك الله فيك فلقد وجدت ضالتي في هذا الملف
:77:


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وجعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين اضعافا مضاعفه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

goldchance قال:


> جزاك الله الف الف خير وجعلها الله لك في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم الدين اضعافا مضاعفه



اخي مهدي الزعيم .

لم يسبق لي الأطلاع على موضوعك القيّم والرائع والمميز والحمد لله اليوم كانت فرصة سانحة بواسطة

العضو صاحب (الحظ الذهبي ) من المرور عليه .

جزاك الله خيرا وعز واحسان .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## am_em (15 أغسطس 2007)

والله رائع بجد تحفه
الله يزيدك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على الموضوع القيم.
الحمد لله ان تفعيل المواضيع يعمل على اظهار المعلومات القيمة.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا.


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

